# Cue upside the head



## The Kai (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's a question for those Mt member that work in a bar (bouncer's or bartenders), and our boys in blue.

How many times have you seen a serious fight in which one or more of the fighters used a pool cue?
If so what happened.  i.e. one hit and the cue snapped or prolonged banging together.
Personally i've bounced for about 7years total (commulative not continous) and I've never seen Cue up side the head.

thanks Todd


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 6, 2005)

In my experience, there never was enough room to weild one.  Someone tried once, but the defender took it away and then the fight was on.


----------



## dubljay (Jul 6, 2005)

Being neither LEO or bartender or bouncer (or old enough to go to bars ... yet) I couldn't say one way or another about how often pool cues would be used as a weapon.

 However I am familiar with pool cues in general.  There are pretty much two kinds of cues out there, solid ones and 2 peice cues that are screwed together.  Solid cues can take quite a beating and still remain intact, however the 2 peice cues often break when swung around like a bat (or bo staff).  The joint of the cue is very weak as the stud for the threads are generally made of brass, which is pretty soft.  Pool cues are also generally made of hardwoods, like maple.  The wood portion of the cue is not likely to break, and the most dangerous portion of the cue would be the weighted heavy end.

 I dunno if that is anything new to you, but thats my experience with pool cues as weapons.


----------



## rupton (Jul 6, 2005)

I've never personally witnessed a cue upside the head but I have seen the after effects.  A Marine acquiantance I was stationed with came back from leave with a busted noggin, missing teeth, horrendous bruises.  When I enquired how he got all screwed up like that the answer was "pool cue upside the head."  I took at face value that it was true.  I think I agree with the earlier post that a solid piece cue would probably be more effective.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 8, 2005)

i bounced continuously for 5 years and never saw a pool cue swung around. mostly bottles and ashtrays. 
but with the smoking ban in bars here, i guess they are shorted one weapon now.


----------



## searcher (Jul 8, 2005)

I have never seen one used myself.   There is never enough room in a bar for it.   If there ever has been  enough room there are not many people drunk and looking for a fight.   Beer bottles, que balls, and knives seem to be the weapons of choice from where I stand.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2005)

I too wonder if there's enough room in a typical bar to make this practical. Maybe it'd be different in a pool hall. Looking at the news, a knife is much more common.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 8, 2005)

rupton said:
			
		

> ...  I took at face value that it was true.


:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Here's a question for those Mt member that work in a bar (bouncer's or bartenders), and our boys in blue.
> 
> How many times have you seen a serious fight in which one or more of the fighters used a pool cue?
> If so what happened.  i.e. one hit and the cue snapped or prolonged banging together.
> ...




From My Experience, I have seen people ready to go, but it never escalated. Although one I have seen was the ball in the hand, to use as impact, and/or thrown for impact or distraction.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure it's hollywood but still gives you a good idea of how effective of a weapon a cue stick can be... watch Steven Segal's "Out For Justice" and Jackie Chan's Rush Hour there's fight scenes involving cue sticks. Once broken in half they make nice impromptu escrima sticks. 
I've seen a guy take a cue stick at a bar fight and take the pointed end and used it to jab (like a short spear) into someone's face (missed the eyes), then they held the tip down on the floor and the "handle" up at an angle then stepped on it breaking the stick and creating a nice sharp staked point. The other guy needless to say turned and ran with the antagonist running after him chasing him outside. 
Cops showed up and thus broke up the fight (a scene I didn't see since I was inclined to stay at the bar the whole time)... made for interesting conversation the rest of the night though.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 8, 2005)

It would be my guess that, based on it's overall length and the lack of understanding (or sober braincells) of the person normally wielding it, plus the lack of space in most bars, that the pool cue, as a general rule, would get grappled up pretty quickly in a bar brawl.  The end would seem much too light to be extremly effective as a bludgeon.  A half pool cue (either broken or the two section variety unscrewed) would seem to be far more effective.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 9, 2005)

Never seen the cue used effectively as a weapon, but a pool ball seems to work quite effetively, guy falls down and makes an interesting sound effect upon impact


----------



## rupton (Jul 9, 2005)

Since people keep bringing up the space issue I wanted to say that where I live in VA it's not uncommon to have poolhall/bars or bars inside of poolhalls, however you want to look at it   So swinging a big stick around, and drunkeness while doing so, isn't an issue at all.  As a matter of fact I saw a fight start this way once with a guy swinging around a cue like it was bo or something and accidentily hit someone else.  It didn't do any damage but it was "on" at that point.  The guy didn't use the cue as a weapon though, hmmmm!


----------



## Mace (Jul 21, 2005)

I've never seen a cue used, but have seen a bottle used, and that was just nasty!
Sean


----------



## rutherford (Jul 21, 2005)

Heard a story recently about a guy who stuck the tip in a pocket to quickly snap it off and make a sharp point.

His opponents backed off at that point.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 21, 2005)

I've seen the attempted use of them in a couple o bars...but thats it,attempts.
  Pool halls on the other hand,now thats a different tune all together!
 Specially back home on court street in j'ville n.c.
  If you have been in the marines,you know where I mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Even over here,I worked the door an an american styled pool hall and I'll be damned.....
 it was!
  It mainly catered to the young middle eastern guys who had been kicked out of every other bar and club in the town,and it was a hoot being the only american doorman.....on 9/12.
 Needless to say....we closed early that night.
  And new pool cues were ordered the next day.


----------

